# Iron DM 2014 Badge



## Rune (Feb 23, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], this year's champion is MortalPlague. Would you please award him the attached badge?


----------



## Rune (Mar 16, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], I'm not sure if this ever happened. If so, I don't think [MENTION=62721]MortalPlague[/MENTION] knows where to look for it (last I checked). 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MortalPlague (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the mention, Rune.  I had a look under my 'badge inventory' and didn't see anything there, so unless I'm looking in the wrong place, it isn't there.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2015)

Should be in your inventory now.


----------



## Rune (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2015)

Sweet!  Will all the past winners be receiving badges?


----------



## Rune (Mar 27, 2015)

I gotta make 'em by finger on a tablet, so...by request, let's say. Can I assume this is a request? (You were 2012, right?)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2015)

And also it's a pain for me to add them, so don't expect it to be quick!


----------



## Rune (Mar 27, 2015)

Out of curiosity, do other admins have the ability to do it, Morrus? Because there are two in the Rat Bastard DM's Club (where we pull the Iron DM judges from). They're not very active, at the moment, but maybe we wouldn't have to bother you at all?

At any rate, thanks again for going through the trouble of doing this (and/or telling another admin how). It'll take me a while to make each badge (again, only by request), so there won't be any quick turnaround on my end, either.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm the only active admin these days, I'm afraid.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, I believe I was the 2012 winner.  I can wait quite awhile, no worries.


----------



## Rune (Sep 18, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], attached is [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION]'s IRON DM 2012 Champion badge. 

I know you're probably busy right now,  with the influx of new members and all,  but would you please grant this badge to Deuce at your leisure? 

(And by the way,  Deuce,  sign-ups for the 2015 tournament are happening now, so you should go do that!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2015)

Rune said:


> (And by the way,  Deuce,  sign-ups for the 2015 tournament are happening now, so you should go do that!)




Right away!


----------



## Rune (Mar 19, 2016)

Rune said:


> Morrus, attached is Deuce Traveler's IRON DM 2012 Champion badge.
> 
> I know you're probably busy right now,  with the influx of new members and all,  but would you please grant this badge to Deuce at your leisure?




 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], hopefully things have died down a bit since my last posting on on this topic. 

As it happens,  [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] is also the champion of this past year's tournament. Attached to this post are badges for the 2012 and 2015 tournaments. If you get the opportunity, would please award them to him? We (the RBDM's club and probably also Deuce) would be quite thankful.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 22, 2016)

Sweet!  Thanks!


----------

